# roquetas de mar



## kentmaid (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello to all.
I was wondering if there is anyone living in the roquetas area who could tell me a bit more about the british ex pats area ?
Myself and my 11 yr old wish to move out to spain in the next 3-6 mnths,
whilst hubby continues to work in the uk,popping out for short visits.
We would like to have a long term let of 6 -12 mnths maybe longer before we commit to buying.
I am not sure if I wil continue to home educate my daughter or put her into the local school as yet,does anyone else home educate?
Can anyone give me any guidance about the area please and also about private health insurance,or anything else that maybe usefull to know about the area.
Thankyou all once again.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kentmaid said:


> Hello to all.
> I was wondering if there is anyone living in the roquetas area who could tell me a bit more about the british ex pats area ?
> Myself and my 11 yr old wish to move out to spain in the next 3-6 mnths,
> whilst hubby continues to work in the uk,popping out for short visits.
> ...


Soz, cant help you with that area, but welcome


----------

